# Bloat in the Golden Retriever



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you ever had a GOLDEN RETRIEVER get bloat (whether or not the dog survived), or known a certain case of a purebred Golden Retriever getting or dying of bloat?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My old girl Candy (CH. Jenesi's Caramel Candy CD) bloated when she was about 10. We had taken the RV and trekked up to Lake Michigan to a show. It was a terrible experience but I have never forgotten the handler, Bruce Mieloch, who walking in the building with his assistants and several dogs due for the Group ring. He heard my friend scream "Bloat", tossed the leashes to his assistants and ran to his set up where he had a bloat kit.

He tubed her and we took off for the vet.

She had surgery and lived 7 more years. I did have her stomach tacked down and was glad I did, as she "bloated" at least one more time but without torsion of course.

I have heard of Goldens bloating and of a few who did not survive.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sorry...what is bloat...??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. I have never known of one, and am curious as to the incidence. I'm so glad your girl survived!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a member on Chat now who's Golden had bloat recently and had surgery to tack the stomach to the abdomen wall. "Beaushel" is the member name I think.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

But what causes bloat?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oralia Schatzman said:


> But what causes bloat?


I believe the most common cause is eating too fast or getting some obstruction which often causes a contorsion in the stomach.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

While vets and other researchers remain conflicted about the causes of bloat (aka stomach torsion), I've never heard of an obstruction being the cause. 

There is one school of thought that says raised bowls may help prevent this often catastrophic condition. Other potential causes include drinking food and/or water to quickly, or eating too much food at one time. 

I believe a massive university study was completed a year or so ago that concluded raised bowls had no effect. Many experts believe some individual dogs are simply more prone to bloat than others. 

While it's mostly deep-chested dogs who are at risk, it's a good idea for all dog owners to read and understand the signs of bloat (although some symptoms can be vague). We keep them posted to remind ourselves of them daily:

*Bloat Symptoms*

Typical symptoms often include some (but not necessarily all) of the following. Unfortunately, from the onset of the first symptoms you have very little time (sometimes minutes, sometimes hours) to get immediate medical attention for your dog. Know your dog and know when it's not acting right. 



*Attempts to vomit* (usually unsuccessful); may occur every 5-20 minutes: This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as the "hallmark symptom" 
*Doesn't act like usual self: *Perhaps the earliest warning sign & may be the only sign that almost always occurs 
*Significant anxiety and restlessness: *One of the earliest warning signs and seems fairly typical
*"Hunched up" or "roached up" appearance*: This seems to occur fairly frequently 
*Bloated abdomen that may feel tight (like a drum): *Despite the term "bloat," many times this symptom never occurs or is not apparent 
*Pale or off-color gums: *Dark red in early stages, white or blue in later stages 
*Lack of normal gurgling and digestive sounds in the tummy*: 
Many dog owners report this after putting their ear to their dog's tummy
*Coughing*
*Unproductive gagging*
*Heavy salivating or drooling*
*Foamy mucous around the lips, or vomiting foamy mucous*
*Unproductive attempts to defecate*
*Whining*
*Pacing*
*Licking the air*
*Seeking a hiding place *
*Looking at their side or other evidence of abdominal pain or discomfort*
*May refuse to lie down or even sit down*
*May stand spread-legged*
*May attempt to eat small stones and twigs *
*Drinking excessively*
*Heavy or rapid panting*
*Shallow breathing*
*Cold mouth membranes*
*Apparent weakness*; unable to stand or has a spread-legged stance, especially in advanced stage
*Accelerated heartbeat. *Heart rate increases as bloating progresses
*Weak pulse *
*Collapse 


*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the Chats member's lost her pup to a bloat issue. I think his name was Cooper. He wasn't even a year old.

There was another University study which said Raised Bowls could increase bloat cases. Ugh..


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I really would like to know whats in a bloat kit....I've 'NG-tubed' many humans and babies, and if worse came to worse and I was the only resource if my dog bloated, I could do it....
Never thought of having to deal with it myself, wouldn't WANT to, but.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This outlines pretty much what Bruce did to my old girl. The ride to the vet was one I will never forget-my friend with the Corgis drove-60 mph, horn blowing, the 15 miles to the nearest vet. We held Candy in an upright position with the tube taped to her mouth.

When we got there, the vet seemed to be so slow and finally asked if I wanted to do surgery. I couldn't believe it-I screamed at him that YES, I wanted surgery and I wanted it now! Every minute was closer to being too late. I found out later that another dog had bloated at the show and the owner chose to euthanize. Since Candy was older, the vet assumed I would want to euthanize also. It was a close call for Candy, but although her spleen was bruised, she was okay.

Here is really great site:

Bloat First Aid

Here is the information:

Just the basics on this page. 
Emergency First Aid for Bloat 
The Emergency Kit 
More Information About Bloat 

Go to 
Top 
End Emergency First Aid for Bloat 
There is no substitute for prompt, competent veterinary attention! If you can realistically expect to receive veterinary treatment within 5 to 10 minutes, call the veterinarian and go--don't bother with first aid! On the other hand, if you think it'll take at least 20 minutes to get there, then the few minutes you spend administering first aid could make the difference between life or death. The ideal situation is to have someone else drive you to the clinic while you administer first aid. If you are having any problems with the technique, don't waste time trying to figure it out--get the dog to the hospital ! ! 


Go to 
Top 
End Emergency First Aid 
Stay Calm. 
Call hospital and tell them you're coming with a bloat case. Give approximate arrival time. 
Take 1/2 inch tube and measure and mark the approximate length of tube you'll need to pass. 
Run the tube along the outside of your dog's body, tracing the contours of where the tube would go if you were passing it. 
Run the tube to just behind the last rib--that's where the stomach should be--mark the spot. 
This will give you an idea as to whether the tube has successfully been passed into the stomach when you're actually doing it. 

Pry open dog's mouth and position wood block behind the canines and between the upper and lower jaws, so that the 3/4 inch hole is facing you when you're standing in front of the dog's face. The dog will struggle, but you must keep the block in position. 

Use the nylon cord to tie the block to the dog's lower jaw. Be sure the block is tied firmly in place. 

Lightly lubricate about 3 inches of the outside of the vinyl tube (the end that you'll be passing). 
Turn the tube so any natural curl in the hose is downward. Slide the lubricated tube through the wood block towards the dog's throat, in a slightly downward direction. 
Once the tube gets to the throat, push gently but firmly, about an inch at a time. Let the dog swallow what you've passed before pushing more in. The first resistance point you'll feel is the esophagus. If the dog coughs persistently, it means that you've gone into the lungs instead of the stomach. Pull the tube out, and try again, angling slightly downwards towards the back of the throat--the air way is above of the food canal. 

Once the tube passes the esophagus, passage should be somewhat easier until you approach the stomach. You will encounter the second resistance point at the entrance into the stomach. Continue to push gently but firmly--NEVER FORCE the tube down! 

Once you think you've entered the stomach (which you can guess by looking at the marking on your tube, and by having passed through 2 resistance points), you should be able to feel air come out by putting your cheek close to the outside end of the tube. 
Be sure to keep the tube in place and not allow it to slide back out. Lower the outside end of the tube (preferably to a lower level than the dog's stomach) to allow gravity to suction the air and stomach contents out through the tube. 
If air and other stomach contents do not appear to be coming out at this point, then something is blocking the flow. You will need to clear the tube by blowing a small puff of air into the stomach through the tube, and then quickly lowering the outside end of the tube. Air and other contents should flow then, and the stomach should begin to decompress. 
Food particles occasionally get in the way and block the flow. In that case, you'll have to repeat the above step. 
In the event that you're unable to pass the 1/2 inch tube down to the stomach, try using the 1/4 inch tube. If the stomach has partially torsioned (i.e. 90° or less), the entrance to the stomach may be too constricted to allow the 1/2 inch tube to pass, but the smaller tube may squeeze by. 
If tube passage is unsuccessful, then the stomach must have torsioned, and hopefully, your driver is pulling into your veterinarian's hospital. 
We hope that you will never encounter bloat or torsion. However, we strongly urge you to be prepared just in case. We recommend that you practice passing the tube on your dog at your leisure--it will not harm the dog if you do it gently! 

If you have any questions regarding this procedure - please discuss them with your veterinarian. Remember this is First Aid and not a treatment for bloat ! 




Animated Demostration of First Aid Procedure 


Go to 
Top 
End The Emergency Kit 
The following items will help you administer first aid in a bloat emergency. You can find the first 3 items in a hardware store, such as Home Depot, or at a pet store that carries aquariums :
1/2 inch ( inside diameter ) x 6 feet, clear, non-toxic, vinyl tube 
( outside diameter = 5/8 inch ). 
1.25 cm x 182 cm ( outside diameter = 1.6 cm ) 
1/4 inch (inside diameter) x 6 feet, clear, non-toxic, vinyl tube 
(outside diameter = 3/8 inch). 
.60 cm x 182 cm ( outside diameter = .95 cm ) 
2x2 wood block, 8 inches long with 3/4 inch diameter hole in center. 
5 cm x 5 cm x 20 cm ( 1.90 cm diameter hole) 
Water soluble lubricating jelly, such as K-Y jelly. 
2 feet of soft nylon cord, or an old soft nylon leash. 
61 cm of cord 
Electrical tape to mark tubing 

Prepare the items as follows: 

Smooth the ends of the vinyl tubing by holding it briefly over a weak flame (e.g. cigarette lighter). The heat should lightly melt the vinyl around the outer rim of the end of the tube, thus smoothing the edge. Be sure to rotate the tube so the entire outer rim is slightly melted, and not just one side. Do the same thing to the other end of the tube. The reason for smoothing the end is to minimize potential damage to the dog's internal organs when you pass the tube. 
Drill a 3/4 inch hole through the center of the wood block and sand off any splinters. Make certain that you can pass the larger ( 1/2 inch ) vinyl tube through this hole easily. 
Put all the above 5 items into a large freezer bag and seal the bag--you now have an emergency bloat kit. Always leave a kit in every car you travel with your dogs in, and another kit in a handy location at home. 
As an additional preparation step, if you only have 1 or 2 dogs, you may want to mark your vinyl tubings with tape before storage: ( Run the tube along the outside of your dog's body, tracing the contours of where the tube would go if you were passing it. Run the tube to just behind the last rib--that's where the stomach should be--mark the spot. This will give you an idea as to whether the tube has successfully been passed into the stomach when you're actually doing it. It will also save you from having to rough measure when the time comes


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> I really would like to know whats in a bloat kit....I've 'NG-tubed' many humans and babies, and if worse came to worse and I was the only resource if my dog bloated, I could do it....
> Never thought of having to deal with it myself, wouldn't WANT to, but.....


I've never mentioned this MariBeth, but I once read a web site that gave instructions on how to do the procedure. I didn't think I could do it without instruction and didn't save the site. I'll bet your Vet would show you.

That looks familiar Tahnee...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Linda, those are excellent directions....thank you so much. I must say, they are quite a bit more complicated than passing a tube on a baby....or adult.

One suggestion to add is if you are confused about placement once the tube is in and are familiar with a stethoscope, use a large Cath tip syringe to push a bit ~5-10 cc~ of air INTO the tube with the stethoscope on the stomach...you'll hear a definite gurgle, belly growl sound if you are in the stomach, won't hear it if you're in the lungs or if its curled in the esophagus.

I really appreciate your posting this for me.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

We had a member of chatgoldens lose her one year old golden, I believe it was in 2006. Very scary...

I worry a lot about bloat. I know there are other factors, but I do what I can by not exercising him for an hour, preferably two, after a meal.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

For anyone interested, here's a link to a great veterinary medical site, Bloat


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My strong belief, considering the high incidence in certain pedigrees of Borzoi, GSDs, and Beaucerons, is that the primary factor for bloat is genetic.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, thank God for this thread and you folks who've educated me. I have a couple of dog health care books but it wouldn't have occured to me to read about this on my own. So, in reference to the other thread about elevated food bowls vs. those on the floor, could this condition be sufficient reason to consider elevated bowls or is that totally unrelated?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It depends who you ask. There was at least one study where the dogs with raised bowls had MORE bloat. So either, it can make it worse, it can make it better, or it's totally unrelated! Who knows for sure?


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone. I am the member from Chat Goldens that lost our Cooper, back in spring of 2006 ,to what we thought was bloat. He was just 1 year old. We had our vet perform an necropsy because we wanted to know what had really happened (he did not have many of the usual symptoms that would be associated with bloat). In all of our vets 15 years of experience, he has not seen anything like it before. Our Cooper passed away from "Mesenteric Torsion", which is a twisting of the intestines on the mesenteric artery (an artery that is a main supplier of blood). He said that there was nothing we did or didn't do that could of prevented this. What is so scary is that our vet said that if we had called him with Coopers symptoms (we did call the emergency vet becasue it was late at night), he would of told us to keep an eye on him and bring him in to have him checked in the morning (the same thing the emergency vet told us). We were devastated. I was very concerned for our son (13 yrs old) because we had gotten Cooper mostly for him, he was with Cooper thru all the puppy and novice training classes and was sleeping next to Coopers crate when he passed away. Four months later we got another Golden puppy. He started out with fleas and a heart murmur. Got rid of the fleas (those were so minor compared to everythng else) and he outgrew the heart murmur. Around 4 months he started to have seizures. Now that I look back, those episodes of strange behavior that I witnessed the day after we brought him home (which the vet couldn't tell if they were seizures or not, based on the symptoms I saw) were indeed small seizures. Within 1 month the seizures became so intense and frequent that based on the tests we had done (which were all negative), the side effects of the anit-seizure meds (if we were to put him on those) and the fact that puppies under 1 year old that experience seizures usually have something more major going on, we made the hard decision to put Bentley down a couple days before Christmas (by this time he was having them 1-2 hours apart and his behavior was so unstable after the seizure that we were worried about the safety of our kids). We have a 16 yr old who is mentally impaired and she also experiences seizures at nite. It is hard enough watching her go thru those . . you feel so helpless. On lighter note, we are counting the days until we bring home another Golden puppy which should be the first week of May.  Are we crazy :doh: to do this again or do we just believe that there is a Golden out there for our family, we just haven't come across him yet?:crossfing Sorry to be so long winded but I know you dog lovers out there can understand what we have been thru and that sometimes things happen that we have no control over.
Thanks for listening,
Sharon


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rena450 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am the member from Chat Goldens that lost our Cooper, back in spring of 2006 ,to what we thought was bloat. He was just 1 year old. We had our vet perform an necropsy because we wanted to know what had really happened (he did not have many of the usual symptoms that would be associated with bloat). In all of our vets 15 years of experience, he has not seen anything like it before. Our Cooper passed away from "Mesenteric Torsion", which is a twisting of the intestines on the mesenteric artery (an artery that is a main supplier of blood). He said that there was nothing we did or didn't do that could of prevented this. What is so scary is that our vet said that if we had called him with Coopers symptoms (we did call the emergency vet becasue it was late at night), he would of told us to keep an eye on him and bring him in to have him checked in the morning (the same thing the emergency vet told us). We were devastated. I was very concerned for our son (13 yrs old) because we had gotten Cooper mostly for him, he was with Cooper thru all the puppy and novice training classes and was sleeping next to Coopers crate when he passed away. Four months later we got another Golden puppy. He started out with fleas and a heart murmur. Got rid of the fleas (those were so minor compared to everythng else) and he outgrew the heart murmur. Around 4 months he started to have seizures. Now that I look back, those episodes of strange behavior that I witnessed the day after we brought him home (which the vet couldn't tell if they were seizures or not, based on the symptoms I saw) were indeed small seizures. Within 1 month the seizures became so intense and frequent that based on the tests we had done (which were all negative), the side effects of the anit-seizure meds (if we were to put him on those) and the fact that puppies under 1 year old that experience seizures usually have something more major going on, we made the hard decision to put Bentley down a couple days before Christmas (by this time he was having them 1-2 hours apart and his behavior was so unstable after the seizure that we were worried about the safety of our kids). We have a 16 yr old who is mentally impaired and she also experiences seizures at nite. It is hard enough watching her go thru those . . you feel so helpless. On lighter note, we are counting the days until we bring home another Golden puppy which should be the first week of May.  Are we crazy :doh: to do this again or do we just believe that there is a Golden out there for our family, we just haven't come across him yet?:crossfing Sorry to be so long winded but I know you dog lovers out there can understand what we have been thru and that sometimes things happen that we have no control over.
> Thanks for listening,
> Sharon


Sharon,

I still remember when you lost Cooper, I was literally crying at my computer desk. My heart just wept for you and your family. I know you loved Cooper, and I'm so glad that you will be getting another golden addition. I hope it helps your family's pain heal.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my... I am so sorry- there are not words


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sharon, 
I remember you losing Cooper, and then Bentley. My heart just broke for you. I honestly believe they each were in your family because they needed you, you loved them well.

How exciting that you are expecting a new puppy! Please keep up posted, I look forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> I really would like to know whats in a bloat kit....I've 'NG-tubed' many humans and babies, and if worse came to worse and I was the only resource if my dog bloated, I could do it....
> Never thought of having to deal with it myself, wouldn't WANT to, but.....


Have to love those NG tubes MB. We do what we have to, dont we??


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Have to love those NG tubes MB. We do what we have to, dont we??


i have sunk many NGs and Salem Sumps in the past 10yrs on patients, but i don't know if Roxy was bloating that i could do it. i think i would be a nervous wreck, hopefully the nurse in me would take over. Denise


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rena450,

Thank you for sharing your painful stories. Hopefully your new puppy will soften some of the pain.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had a dog bloat from a blockage from a rawhide chew knot. Never have let any of my dogs have rawhide of any kind after that. I know of several Goldens who have died from bloat. Very scary stuff !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Samoyed, Gizmo, bloated and his stomach twisted*

We rushed Gizmo to the animal emerg. hsptl. think it took about 30 mins.
They x-rayed him and immed. knew it was bloat and his stomach twisted.
They asked if they should do surgery and tack his stomach down and it was going to be about $1,200 and we said of course.

Gizmo was 11 when this happened and he lived another 9 months. We are not sure what he died of but I don't think it was bloat. It was a hot day when this happened and he probably drank lots of water and when we were walking Gizmo and Munchkin that night Gizmo started trying to throw up and go #2 at same time-I looked at his gums and they were very pale. We immed. called the emerg vet and they said to get him in right away!


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have heard in Great Dane when you get them fixed you could tack the stomach during the procedure. Could this also be done in Golden Retrievers? 

This was on a great danes breeder site. Do you think it could be done for goldens too?
I highly recommend tacking your dane puppy at the time of spaying or neutering. Bloat is very prominent in the dane breed. The cause is still not known. While tacking is not a guarantee that your dog won't bloat -- in most cases it will prevent the dog's stomach from twisting and doing damage to the surrounding organs. Please do not be misled into thinking puppies won't bloat -- PUPPIES BLOAT TOO - although it is not as common in puppies it can still happen. 

What do you guys think?

Kim
NJ


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was looking at old posts on bloat and found this. Looks like no one answered your question, Kim. I'll take a stab at it but maybe others can offer their thoughts too.

I don't think bloat is a high enough risk in golden retrievers to warrant doing the tack surgery as a standard procedure, as you might do with a great dane.

I think the best defense with dogs that are not known to be susceptible is just to know the symptoms and to *have a plan*. Know ahead of time what you're going to do and where you will go if it happens outside of normal business hours. 

I don't think I could do the emergency tube procedure myself. I probably should learn. I was okay with the instructions until I read that it's possible to go into the lungs rather than the stomach. Seems like something you would have to practice to be comfortable with, but practice how ?? I know the first time Daisy bloated even her very experienced vet had a hard time getting the tube down to her stomach, he had to try two different sizes. I don't think I could do it. 

I hate bloat. It scares me now more than anything else


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bet it's hard to leave Daisy at home when you need to go. You've been amazing through all this with her. Growing up with Morgan horses, there was always an intense fear of/watchfulness about colic. I can't remember anyone having a similar fear about our goldens. After your experience with Daisy though, I am much more careful with water and playing after meals. Orion, this little field style half-brother of Finn& TippyKayak's Gus, died of bloat so young- I cant figure it bc no deep chest whatsoever??? Ihttp://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=90388



Jo Ellen said:


> I was looking at old posts on bloat and found this. Looks like no one answered your question, Kim. I'll take a stab at it but maybe others can offer their thoughts too.
> 
> I don't think bloat is a high enough risk in golden retrievers to warrant doing the tack surgery as a standard procedure, as you might do with a great dane.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Me too JoEllen! especially after all the bloat stories here on GRF! My vet is way across town. I think if one of my boys showed bloat symptoms, I might go to a closer vet. Unfortunately the closest vet is the quack who is responsible for my Max's death.

I love GRF and all the wonderful knowledge and support here but you also hear every possible thing that could kill your dog. : (


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I had forgotten about this thread. Yeah, I still have never known a Golden in my life to get bloat- though I feel like I know Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I bet it's hard to leave Daisy at home when you need to go. You've been amazing through all this with her. Growing up with Morgan horses, there was always an intense fear of/watchfulness about colic. I can't remember anyone having a similar fear about our goldens. After your experience with Daisy though, I am much more careful with water and playing after meals.


It is hard !!! I'm getting better but still it's always in the back of mind when I come home after having been away for awhile, what am I going to find when I walk through the door. I will always be more careful with her water ... not sure how we're going to handle her fishing at the lake this summer


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I had forgotten about this thread. Yeah, I still have never known a Golden in my life to get bloat- though I feel like I know Daisy!


You DO know Daisy, Jenna  So yes, you know one golden that did. Why I still have no idea.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've read stress is the no.1 factor for bloat so maybe with Daisy it was stress from her surgery?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Then why didn't she bloat in the vet's office immediately following the surgery? I'm sure they gave her water. It didn't happen until she came home. She was excited, she really didn't drink very much water. So now I NEVER give her water when she's excited. Though realistically I know that was not the sole reason it happened. How many times in her life before that had she drank water when she was excited and it didn't happen.

Bloat makes me crazy :uhoh:


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but...

The procedure that tacks the stomach is called a gastropexy. I know a few vets that on a golden, do it as standard procedure during a spay. Its probably not worth cutting them open just for that, but since they're in there anyhow, and the dog is under anesetic already.... 

I also know one person that I respect very much that told me the dogs are under the anestetic for longer and that she would not do it. I know she had one dog bloat at a dog show once... but she thinks that its still not worth doing as a preventitive.

With Sydney I did. Main reason... my vet is a 45 minute drive away. The closest vet is 25 minutes. While the possibility does exist that it can come "undone", bloat isn't really that scary without the torsion. The gastropexy prevents the torsion. While its far more common in other breeds, its not unheard of for a golden so any bitch I have spayed will have it done when they're being altered. I guess its a matter of preference (and paranoia!) JMO though. BJ


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got to the point where I constantly monitor water intake and how fast they eat. I bought these wonderful bowls from a local petstore that has these harge dowels in the center and the food is poured over it. Basically it keeps dogs from woofing all their food down. They have to manuver through the dowels to get to the food, so it immediately slows them down when eating.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm definitely going to have the tack procedure done before summer when she starts fishing again, just for peace of mind if nothing else. But I'm going to be a nervous wreck putting her under anaesthesia again, _ever _again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Stress isn't the biggest factor, it's believed to be a "contributing factor". The biggest factor appears to be a genetic swallowing disorder, but that's a pretty loose association and they're not real sure.
It's most common in underweight males over the age of 8, FWIW. 
As far as passing the tube, you have 2 choices. You can try to pass the tube down into the stomach, and maybe accidentally go into the lungs instead, which will heal up. Or you can not try, and the dog will probably die.
Pretty simple decision in my opinion.
We've had 2 dogs bloat here at the pet hotel, both lived. One was a 12-1/2 year old male golden, the other a 12 year old bassett hound. Neither was fully torsioned by the time we got them to the vet, and both made full recoveries. Talk about luck!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abbby is not deep chested or stressed, yet she had bloat in February of this year. I believe it was related to a corn cob she ate on a trail walk the week before and did not pass, but finally vomited. She is also young, so it had to be the **** corn cob <no Iowa jokes, please>.

We came in from a lunch walk a week later and she drank alot, then started trying to cough something up, and she was sneezing. Then she got VERY agitated, she was literally eating her tail, that is really what made me take notice. I called the vet within 10 minutes, I thought she had something stuck in her throat.

They had to get Dr. Marty back from his lunch bowling league <OK now you can make Iowa jokes> and he came flying in and called bloat in about two minutes. He took an exray while I was there and I said do what you gotta do. 

He told me to leave. I sat in the parking lot and cried, one of the vet techs came out to see if I was OK. (I mean when something happens to our humans, they don't tell you to leave!) But I could tell Dr. Marty was stressed so I did what he told me to do. I called DH and my friend Kris, to pass the time, no one was very encouraging. Then I stared at my cell phone and willed it to ring. After about an hour I wanted to go in but decided to drive back to work, but he called before I got there and said the tube had worked and she was fine. I should not have been driving I was crying so hard. 

She had Gastropexy the next week, it was a hard decision because she seemed so unlikely to bloat, but once they do the recurrance rate is high.

Here is a picture of her the evening after the surgery (she did not have to spend the night at the vet);








And here is the incision, I post this for you Jo, because it is not that big and healed very quickly. I didn't think those staples were in right, but they did their job as planned and she was back to good in no time:








Sorry, this is emotional to relive, but if it ever helps anyone it is worth it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It is emotional, isn't it  It just comes on so suddenly and so totally out of the blue. I think that aspect of bloat is what tends to stay with us? 

Thank you for those pictures. Did Abby have the incision type surgery? I understand they can do it laparoscopically now too. I may opt to go that route. I forget, did Abby do the torsion part or just the bloat?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when I brought the 12-1/2 year golden to my vet with bloat, he threw the dog on the table right away and told me to get in there and assist. He had that dog open within about 5 minutes, it was amazing. 
The dog's spleen was about 5 times its normal size, he massaged it and injected it with steroids to bring it down. Twisted the stomach back where it belonged, tacked it down, and then palpated all the dog's internal organs. Found a mass in his liver, removed 1/2 of the larger liver lobe and sent it out for biopsy. Also removed a badly broken and abcessed canine tooth (he notice the mouth was all ulcerated when he turned the dog upside and put in the ventilator tube, and found the bad tooth). There are times I think my vet is second only to God!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby did not have torsion, we got it before that. Yes it was an incision surgery. I'm sure laparoscopy would be easier, but she did come back well from the gastropexy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> when I brought the 12-1/2 year golden to my vet with bloat, he threw the dog on the table right away and told me to get in there and assist. He had that dog open within about 5 minutes, it was amazing.
> The dog's spleen was about 5 times its normal size, he massaged it and injected it with steroids to bring it down. Twisted the stomach back where it belonged, tacked it down, and then palpated all the dog's internal organs. Found a mass in his liver, removed 1/2 of the larger liver lobe and sent it out for biopsy. Also removed a badly broken and abcessed canine tooth (he notice the mouth was all ulcerated when he turned the dog upside and put in the ventilator tube, and found the bad tooth). There are times I think my vet is second only to God!


WOW! I think he is, too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the best part was, the mass in his liver turned out to be (shockingly) benign, and the dog went on to live another 3 years!


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

I lost my wonderful boy Simba to bloat in 10 MARCH 2011... I wasnt there, my mom was too late to bring him to vet... he was EVERYTHING TO ME. for 10 years he was by my side. i grew up with him... its so un real that he is gone. i burst into tears everytime i remember him... which is 7 24.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

we had a rescue dog almost bloat this weekend, as my vet calls it, he was prebloat. didnt have the normal bloat symptoms


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aqua*

aquaclara

Two of Ken and my Samoyeds, Gizmo and Snobear, both bloated where the stomach twisted, we saw the signs and rushed them to EMERGENCY VET and they did surgery to untwist the stomach and sew it so it could never twist again.

I think they said you have one hour to get them emergency medical help so if you ever see any symptoms rush them to the vet or EMERGENCY vet if vet is closed!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to have a well thought-out plan before it happens, in case it does. When you're in it, it's so hard to think.

Simba, I'm so sorry you lost your dog to this  

Maggie's Mom, what is pre-bloat? What are the symptoms? How do you know it's "pre" and not the actual thing?


----------

